# '67 Typhoon



## Tim the Skid (Jan 4, 2018)

Picked this up at an estate sale about a year ago, finally got around to cleaning it up. I am partial to prewar and early postwar fat tire Schwinns, but these 60's middleweights sure ride smooth.




Nice Schwinn plating under the crud.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 4, 2018)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 4, 2018)

Wow, that chrome cleaned up darn nice. I presume it was soaked in OA? Very nice Typhoon.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jan 4, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> Picked this up at an estate sale about a year ago, finally got around to cleaning it up. I am partial to prewar and early postwar fat tire Schwinns, but these 60's middleweights sure ride smooth.
> View attachment 733459
> Nice Schwinn plating under the crud.View attachment 733461 View attachment 733460
> View attachment 733462



Beautiful bike. I really like the way the color came back to life!


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 4, 2018)

Loves me that coppertone.first year for matching grips.you need a chrome front rack.hint hint.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 4, 2018)

I know Brian, I think I have the correct rack somewhere around here. I'm looking for it.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 4, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> I know Brian, I think I have the correct rack somewhere around here. I'm looking for it.



Well,if you don't find it,I might know someone with a super nice one.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 4, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Well,if you don't find it,I might know someone with a super nice one.



Bring it to Turlock Swap Meet?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 4, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> Bring it to Turlock Swap Meet?



When is that ?


----------



## Moseph (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow that turned out nice! What did you do to bring the chrome back to life?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow! That chrome cleaned up nicely. Not normally a fan of copper tone, but that is one gorgeous bike. Nice work.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 29, 2018)

scored a nice front rack from our friend Island Schwinn this weekend. That should complete the bike. I'll update the photo when I get home.


----------

